# Aire close to Monet's Garden, Giverny



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I don t know how many of you have struggled like I did finding an aire anywhere near Monets Garden, I failed and ended up on a campsite. This aire is at Serifontaine 35kms away in the l,oise department (60), it is 1 of only 4 in the dept according to www.camping-car-infos.com. We personally havent used it yet but The feedback says that its peacfull and in a forest setting. there is a restaurant in the town and a templar castle at Gisors.

I have information which I will gladly forward to anybody who wants it. It is barrier controlled 6 Euro /night 10 in jul and aug with borne etc and a vet in Gisors 8 kms away, or there is a website www.airecamping-boismarie.com.

Hope it helps somebody.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup. Which is why I put this in the MHF database:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1620

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've looked into this in the past but have not- yet- visited the gardens.

There is parking for motorhomes at the gardens and I'm sure that I have read that somewhere that, out of season anyway, overnighting is permitted in the no.7 car park.

_Parking

Two mandatory but free car parks are located on each side of the main road. (An underground passage allows pedestrians to cross safely.)
From Vernon, the car park on the left (N°6 on the map) is for cars. Heavier vehicles (including campers and caravans) have to use the one on the right (N°7) This is also where the bus shuttles to and from Vernon stop._

If not then presumably it should be possible to use Dave's aire at Vernon and catch the shuttle bus to the gardens - which departs from car park 7 ?

G


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Dave, that is closer but would you agree that Vernon is a bit of a dump?

Motorhome Parking was allowed at the Garden the only problem is access as you need to get in before too many cars so I would reccomend going early. I didnt see any evidence of overnighting but I would probably try it.

For my money the best garden was the one under the underpass, it looked most liked the paintings but the house was also lovely.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some years ago I asked the VERNON Tourist Office about accomodating a 12m. camper and they came back with a few local suggestions. These just might have changed over the years but a call to the office will get good advice.

Tel (0033) 2 32 51 39 60
Fax (0033) 2 32 51 86 55

Haven't got the website to hand but it can't be all that difficult.

Parking is free for two nights at the Musee Claude Monnet when you buy two entry tickets.
At GASNY a Mr. Philippe Guerbois 4 ter rue de VERNON Tel. (0233) 2 32 52 15 41 who has some ground suitable for campers. Not sure if they speak English.
Also at GASNY take the road opposite the church WILLIAM DIAN and there is a large parking area next to a wash house beside the river.

Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Monet Overnight*

We certainly stopped overnight at the car park directly opposite the entrance on the way to last years Brass band weekend. We were right at the back row with three or four more, We asked at the ticket office and were told it was OK. It was a tight squeeze for our friends in the twin axle Hobby but our 7.3m was fine. No facilities just a car park and not expected to stay for days.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I note Ha5 3dom is following the sun, are you finding it, future plans/dreams......


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My site in the MHF database is an ex-municipal; I agree that area of France is not blessed with many aires.

As to Vernon being a dump I wouldn't know. Monet's garden is only worth a half-day so we wanted to start nearby and then travel back to a Channel port after lunch. The route between the Vernon campsite and the Garden is 18 mins:
> Google Maps routing <

If you zoom in on the garden and switch to satellite view, you will see walking from car park to entrance is just 400m at most. Being a smug PVC fan, however, we parked along with the cars in the small shady car park AT the ticket office/ entrance and where we bought a nice freshly made baguette lunch followed by an ice cream before jumping back in the van and hitting the road.

If anyone is still to visit here, don't forget Versailles is less than 1 hour away. We did both in one trip, though perversely one was outbound, the other inbound:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287
Versailles was nights 1 & 2, Monet night 14.

Dave

> Google Maps routing <

I give up trying to get MHF to recognise this valid link as it should :-(


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We parked in a Carpark at the back of the Gardens.
It not a Aire but we were there in May and about 6 campers stayed overnight. We arrived in afternoon and went to the gardens in the morning.

We also went to Monet's grave a nice walk along the lane.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I give up trying to get MHF to recognise this valid link as it should :-(


Hi Dave

I think it's the rounded brackets. :?

There are a few "prohibited characters" which actually work, but should not be used in URLs, and I think the brackets are one (two?) of them.

Try a URL which works, then insert a pair of brackets . . . then the MHF gadget will reject it as you found.

Hope this helps - I might even be correct! :roll: :? :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*following the sun*

Hi Jonegood
Had a cold time in UK tilll today, but Limasol for four weeks tomorrow so hope for a little sun whilst there


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Dave. I even tried just a long link (ie not using MHF weblink naming functionality), but MHF corrupted that, too. So it is down to good ol' tinyurl:

> Google map routing Vernon campsite to Monet's Garden <

Dave


----------



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

*monet garden*

We staid in the carpark overlooking the entrance to the garden very pleasant it was to
David


----------

